

A Not Terribly Brief History of the Electronic Frontier Foundation (1990) - christianbryant
https://w2.eff.org/Misc/Publications/John_Perry_Barlow/HTML/not_too_brief_history.html

======
christianbryant
Lest anyone forget:

"The Electronic Frontier Foundation was started by a visit from the FBI. In
late April of 1990, I got a call from Special Agent Richard Baxter of the
Federal Bureau of Investigation."

------
chris_wot
That title has got to be written in homage to the Not Terribly Good Club of
Great Britain, which had to be disbanded when its founder, a Mr Stephen Pile,
added an application for it in his Book of Heroic Failures and it got 60,000
applications. A true victim of its own success. As a failure, a failure.

~~~
christianbryant
Interesting reference. But surely, the EFF is not on the same road as Mr.
Stephen Pile and his NTGC of GB...

